# Yamaha 250 09 4 stroke - water in fuel alarm



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

So, I got my boat out for the first run of the year. I changed oil, changed the fuel/water separator, and put 60 gallons of no ethanol gas on top of the 40 gallons of fuel that sat over the winter...treated w sea foam. She fired right up but gave me a water in fuel alarm. There was no water in my clear, on-motor filter, and the boat ran great all day. However, that little flashing alarm never died like I thought it would. Does anybody have any ideas? To me, it sounds like a censor went bad.

One other thing, does anyone know the name of that little box or "fusable link" that goes on the wire coming into a battery selector switch? We had to Hotwire around mine after finding out we had zero power to electronics. It was corroded and shorting out.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

The sensors do fail. As for the little fusible? link, it is an automotive style automatic reset circuit breaker. These little breakers are junk on a boat but they only cost about $5, so many boat manufacturers use them. Get rid of the breaker and use a blue sea system marine breaker or high amp fuse holder.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

If you turn off the battery switch does the alarm still sound? I had a yamaha that I had to do this to when the oil alarm went off. If not even though their was oil in the primary tank the alarm would still sound.

I could turn the motor on and off and the alarm would still go off. I acutally had to kill the power to the sensor for it to reset itself.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Empty the fuel / water seperator on the motor even if it looks clean. Make sure you unplug the sensor before removing the seperator.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

From what I understand, the indicator on the fuel mgmnt gauge is a one time indicator. You have to replace the whole insert, colored ring and all. I just encountered the same problem, so I'll keep you posted on my experience. Advice says to take the old insert with you to the shop, to make sure you get the right one.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

So, replace the little bulb and all? Drop a part number if you find it.


----------

